# Strange addresses with VRRP



## fiend (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm facing a very strange behavior on my VRRP setup between two FreeBSD machines.

The setup is OK and the redu*n*dancy is working as well, but when I capture VRRP's packets on tcpdump I see strange IP addresses in the addr field


```
172.XX.XX.XX > 224.0.0.18: vrrp 172.XX.XX.XX > 224.0.0.18: VRRPv2, Advertisement, vrid 243, prio 0, authtype none, intvl 1s, length 36, addrs(7): 232.182.51.113,18.42.167.72,50.241.54.67,208.123.139.226,15.226.194.132,233.156.170.212,135.52.209.42
16:04:43.118969 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 255, id 41679, offset 0, flags [DF], proto VRRP (112), length 56)
    172.XX.XX.XX > 224.0.0.18: vrrp 172.XX.XX.XX > 224.0.0.18: VRRPv2, Advertisement, vrid 243, prio 0, authtype none, intvl 1s, length 36, addrs(7): 75.41.35.117,195.125.46.136,85.210.134.117,27.34.166.51,250.208.69.182,163.221.65.23,142.33.212.226
```

And this repeat*s* in every packet with random IP addresses.

Anyone have seen this before?  :q 

Thanks!


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 3, 2014)

Per this article http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-verify-keepalived-working-or-not/, those are Virtual IP's for keepalives.

We use HSRP at work, so I was curious myself about VRRP.  You never know, it may come in handy.


----------

